# Who needs accumulators?



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Please spread the word...

I have 80 available brand new genuine Parker 20 cubic inch accumulators available for sale. They are pre-charged to 350psi. 

They are $90/each or $95/each with the boss o-ring fitting to 3/8. They are available for local pickup in the Phoenix, AZ area, or I can ship them to you for the usual shipping charges (I accept paypal).

Shoot me a pm, or email to noslammingdoors at hotmail

Thanks guys!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

anyone who drives there lolo everyday youll be glad to have em and they well worth 
the money as for the ride thier priceless 


ive heard these are getting hard to find... and the precharged too!!!!


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

These are a MUST for a daily juiced ride. My car rides better than it did stock because of my accumulators!


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

you should sell those quick,Pro Hopper has been out of them for a very long time,I had to get mine from cce,they are not parkers either :happysad:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93+May 19 2008, 01:24 PM~10687949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You drive a juiced AMC product!!!!! :0 Your going to need them since you have tiny little springs don't want your vaginia to be sore on a long ride.. :biggrin: 

But seriously thats a decent price. thats a lot of acumes. I not evn going to ask how you got so many.. :biggrin:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

It's all legit. When I saw that most of the distributors out there were sold out of accums, I took a huge risk bought a bunch to make available. Either they'll sell or I'll make a coffee table out of them


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@May 19 2008, 03:51 PM~10688623
> * Either they'll sell or I'll make a coffee table out of them
> *


you can also juice your bed and put the accumes on it for the occassional fat girl fuck lol


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 19 2008, 06:01 PM~10690225
> *you can also juice your bed and put the accumes on it for the occassional fat girl fuck lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Believe it or not bed...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 07:41 PM~10690578
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Believe it or not bed...
> *



big girls need love too.. gotta do what u gotta do lol


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 19 2008, 08:53 PM~10692244
> *big girls need love too..  gotta do what u gotta do lol
> *


The show..  they had a bed with hydro's . japan makes them. And they had accumnes on it too. dampens the lift or something..


I spread the word to the catts that are not on line.. :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 05:44 PM~10688587
> *Your vaginia hurt? Get better springs..
> 
> No ..only euro's who cannot put springs on there ride or sensative vaginia's
> ...



FIRST OFF SHUT THE F UP YOU DONT KNOW HOW A PARKER ACCUMMIES RIDE FOR 1 
YOU HAD THOSE DIDO ONES FROM WHO BH .... NOT THAT THEY DIDNT WORK YOU JUST TRYIN TO FIT 200 THINGS IN A 4X4 BOX GET REAL... 

NEXT ACCUMULATORS MAKE UR CYLINDERS ACT LIKE SHOCKS... WITH SAYING THAT DO YOU ENJOY YOUR BEATER TRUCK YOU DRIVE EVERYDAY??( THAT RUFF RIDE SUCKS ALSO) CAUSE ILL DONT MIND DRIVING IT ANYWHERE!! :biggrin: 

MY GRANDAMA COULD DRIVE MY CAR AND SHE MIGHT JUST CLOWN ON YOU BUT ITS LIKE DRIVING A NORMAL CAR WITH ACCUMIES!!! NOW IF YOU KNOW SOMETHING BETTER THAN THAT SPEAK YA MIND CUZ!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 20 2008, 06:23 AM~10694555
> *FIRST OFF SHUT THE F UP YOU DONT KNOW HOW A PARKER ACCUMMIES RIDE FOR 1
> YOU HAD THOSE DIDO ONES FROM WHO BH .... NOT THAT THEY DIDNT WORK YOU JUST TRYIN TO FIT 200 THINGS IN A 4X4 BOX GET REAL...
> 
> ...


Dusty I hate to have to ride all the way down there to prove you wrong!!!!!!! My truck and a whole line of un accumed rides. even on 13".. sumride ruff and most ride great.. 

See you the 31'st Kinston cook out right.. :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

They do ride good . I just think they waste batt time with free spins. ( my personal opinion)  When I can be low or not have to hit to ride out.. And less stress on O-rings..


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 09:53 AM~10694693
> *Dusty I hate to have to ride all the way down there to prove you wrong!!!!!!! My truck and a whole line of un accumed rides. even on 13".. sumride ruff and most ride great..
> 
> See you the 31'st Kinston cook out right.. :biggrin:
> *


come on aint nothin but hwy and gas but ill be sorry and oh youll wait be on back roads for you right and go slow over thoose bridges !! :biggrin: 
about 31'st if im picked up by a trailer then im there!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 20 2008, 06:59 AM~10694712
> *come on aint nothin but hwy and gas but ill be sorry and oh youll  wait be on back roads for you right and go slow over  thoose bridges !! :biggrin:
> about 31'st if im pick up by a trailer then im there!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I act float in the truck. Now pot holes suck.. :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 10:02 AM~10694719
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I act float in the truck. Now pot holes suck.. :biggrin:
> *



oh youll need a float...... i really dont need to worry about bridges,
potholes or bumps, dips, cause i basically got shocks!!! 

and ALSO i dont bounce after i do hit a bump or anything... ITS CALLED ABSORPTION
OF BOUNCE and so ill never be pulled over by cops for think i was hoppin because i hit that bump and my car was bounce up


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 01:44 PM~10688587
> *No ..only euro's who cannot put springs on there ride or sensative vaginia's*


I'm sorry if I don't give a shit about hopping my *MERCEDES* which only runs off *24 VOLTS* to begin with. :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@May 20 2008, 09:55 AM~10695553
> *I'm sorry if I don't give a shit about hopping my MERCEDES which only runs off 24 VOLTS to begin with.  :uh:
> *


I was never knocking you . I kno wwho you are.. :uh: :biggrin: 

It all depends on the install. If you don't need them. ( no room for springs ) then Y waste seals and Battery life. all you got to do is the right spring combo. Nothing to do with hopping..

And yes I have had both styles and it wasted my batts. and made my seals suck. I also get a better ride with stock Honda springs on the rear..


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm with you fundi, accumulators aren't for everyone...but it's a simple solution for those who want an easy fix to crappy ride quality. I commute 80 miles a day on hydraulics, but I wouldn't dare without accumulators with some of these roads...


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 09:21 AM~10695733
> *I was never knocking you . I kno wwho you are.. :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> It all depends on the install. If you don't need them. ( no room for springs ) then Y waste seals and Battery life. all you got to do is the right spring combo. Nothing to do with hopping..
> ...


Fair enough, but I will add one last point:

I have gone over 13+ months with my original Prohopper competition seals and have yet to replace them


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 01:21 PM~10695733
> *I was never knocking you . I kno wwho you are.. :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> It all depends on the install. If you don't need them. ( no room for springs ) then Y waste seals and Battery life. all you got to do is the right spring combo. Nothing to do with hopping..
> ...



YEA RIGHT LIKE YOU SAID IT ALL DEPENDS ON THE INSTALL ...WE WE DID YOUR SETUP FROM BM IT RODE NICE AND IT ALL SO MATTERS ON THE SWITCH MAN TOO.
I GUESS IF YOU A SWITCH HAPPY AND DUMP UR LINES COMPLETELY THEN YOU WOULD WEAR SEALS OUT BUT IF YOU KNEW BOUT SEALS THEN A SEAL IS GOOD WHEN UNDER PRESSURE ...IF YOU DUMP ALL FLUID OUT AND THE SEAL HAS NO PRESSURE THEN TEMP. WILL CAUSE THE SEAL THE SHRINK AND ALLOW LEAKAGE UNTIL PRESSURE IS APPLIED... AS FAR AS BATTERIES THAT GOES BACK TO BEING SWITCH HAPPY AND I WAS MY BATTS LASTED 4 YRS AND I WENT THRU 1 SET OF SEALS IN A YEARS TIME...


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 01:21 PM~10695733
> *I was never knocking you . I kno wwho you are.. :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> It all depends on the install. If you don't need them. ( no room for springs ) then Y waste seals and Battery life. all you got to do is the right spring combo. Nothing to do with hopping..
> ...



YEA RIGHT LIKE YOU SAID IT ALL DEPENDS ON THE INSTALL ...WE WE DID YOUR SETUP FROM BM IT RODE NICE AND IT ALL SO MATTERS ON THE SWITCH MAN TOO.
I GUESS IF YOU A SWITCH HAPPY AND DUMP UR LINES COMPLETELY THEN YOU WOULD WEAR SEALS OUT BUT IF YOU KNEW BOUT SEALS THEN A SEAL IS GOOD WHEN UNDER PRESSURE ...IF YOU DUMP ALL FLUID OUT AND THE SEAL HAS NO PRESSURE THEN TEMP. WILL CAUSE THE SEAL THE SHRINK AND ALLOW LEAKAGE UNTIL PRESSURE IS APPLIED... AS FAR AS BATTERIES THAT GOES BACK TO BEING SWITCH HAPPY AND I WAS MY BATTS LASTED 4 YRS AND I WENT THRU 1 SET OF SEALS IN A YEARS TIME...


----------



## ryan984 (Oct 26, 2007)

hey trefive you have a honda with no springs just accumulators dont you?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Yes Ryan, no springs, just accumulators. My spring is a piece of pipe  Most people that I know of with cars and minitrucks run this kind of setup as it rides great with minimal noise (due to minimal movement)


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@May 20 2008, 02:31 PM~10696221
> *Fair enough, but I will add one last point:
> 
> I have gone over 13+ months with my original Prohopper competition seals and have yet to replace them
> *



true point as long as you have the good seals in cylinders then there shouldnt be no issues!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

my cutty rides like crap and i have shocks on it :uh: how much does ride quality change? and do you need them on all 4 corners or will just the rear work??? i just dont see how it could make my car ride that smooth...


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

They change your ride quality because you're essentially riding on air (nitrogen) which compresses rather than oil that doesn't. Since you have a cutty, you probably only need 2 for the rear to feel a huge difference.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72+May 21 2008, 09:16 PM~10709416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would do it on a 2 door.. Tends to help with Body roll , 3 wheel , rear HWY hopping...












No accumes and just fine.. :biggrin:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I still have a bunch left. Here are some more pics...


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 08:07 AM~10710728
> *  change over to a smaller spring in the rear with deep cups or a mini spring of a Honda or import..
> I would do it on a 2 door.. Tends to help with Body roll , 3 wheel , rear HWY hopping...
> 
> ...



mayan go talk in off topic if you anit got nothun helpful to say ......i mean this dude is trying to sell accumulators to peeps ... you come on here and talk like their not worth 2 cents. which they are priceless for the smooth ride....


so what if i went in your topic on batteries and say this and that and talk shit not helping your pockets out to much,  and i can cause i know so cons on them so shut the fuck up dude!!!,,, every reply you leave is b/s not help and if it is you copy and paste from another reply


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@May 20 2008, 02:31 PM~10696221
> *Fair enough, but I will add one last point:
> 
> I have gone over 13+ months with my original Prohopper competition seals and have yet to replace them
> *


my prohopper comps took right around a year to seep a little and thats only 1 out of 4 cyls........i had 4 accumie and no coils precharged at 350psi and i ran 60v front and rear,that shit drove smooooove as hell...took it up over 100mph more than a few times


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2008, 11:43 AM~10711575
> *my prohopper comps took right around a year to seep a little and thats only 1 out of 4 cyls........i had 4 accumie and no coils precharged at 350psi and i ran 60v front and rear,that shit drove smooooove as hell...took it up over 100mph more than a few times
> *



true true im only runnin 48 volts on mine and ive been @ high speeds too! 
its hwy pleasure! i have took my coils out and mine rode the same but its still in the back of my head if things happen ill be towing or fixing on the side of rode so i keep a litte in their for insurance of always making to my destination!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 22 2008, 07:58 AM~10711307
> *mayan go talk in off topic if you anit got nothun helpful to say ......i mean this dude is trying to sell accumulators to peeps ... you come on here and talk like their not worth 2 cents. which they are priceless for the smooth ride....
> so what if i went in your topic on batteries and say this and that and talk shit not helping your pockets out to much,  and i can cause i know so cons on them so shut the fuck up dude!!!,,, every reply you leave is b/s not help and if it is you copy and paste from another reply
> *


FYI. I pm to buy some Jack ass... :uh: I said I like them on sum installs I never knocked them fool. read again.. Go get me a beer bitch.... :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

FYI - Nobody's out of Parker accumulators. Neither ProHopper nor CCE sells Parker accumulators. They sell knock off shit. To get Parker accumulators, you buy them from Parker, and they make them to order.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 02:29 PM~10712733
> *FYI. I pm to buy some Jack ass...  :uh: I said I like them on sum installs I never knocked them fool. read again..  Go get me a beer bitch.... :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@May 19 2008, 03:18 PM~10687922
> *Please spread the word...
> 
> I have 80 available brand new genuine Parker 20 cubic inch accumulators available for sale.  They are pre-charged to 350psi.
> ...


 how much for 2 to CT 06111-4707? i have paypal. i want to keep some spares on the handy if you know what i mean!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2008, 11:34 AM~10712777
> *:scrutinize:
> *


  import install..


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Too bad they don't have the US gas valve because 300psi is not enough unless you have shut offs and springs. You can buy a US gas valve (option B when ordering) but its cheaper to order the valve installed with the accumulator.

Still a good deal. :thumbsup: 

BTW fundi, these accumulators with approx. 450-500psi (un-loaded) are perfect for not having the pump spin before lift


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@May 22 2008, 12:25 PM~10713050
> *Too bad they don't have the US gas valve because 300psi is not enough unless you have shut offs and springs.  You can buy a US gas valve (option B when ordering) but its cheaper to order the valve installed with the accumulator.
> 
> Still a good deal. :thumbsup:
> ...


 :0 maybe thats Y I hated mine on 4 batts.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 02:29 PM~10712733
> *FYI. I pm to buy some Jack ass...  :uh: I said I like them on sum installs I never knocked them fool. read again..  Go get me a beer bitch.... :biggrin:
> *



no.... go back and read ur replies i dont know what you call it but its seems ur not a fan of accumies by ur replies !!!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 03:26 PM~10713058
> *:0  maybe thats Y I hated mine on 4 batts.
> *



now read what you just replied :angry:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Hardluck, I sent you a PM. 

Volvlo - they are precharged to 350 (not 300), but I do see your point. Although they do not have the valve, most hydraulic shops should be able to charge them at a higher psi if you wanted (with the plug). I also prefer the plug as the crush washer on the valve tends to leak over time. I went with 350 as that's the "middle of the road" average psi most people are running... 

Absolutely true, anyone can order them from Parker direct...but if you order from me, I'll ship them out same (or next day), or if you live in my area, you can come pick 'em up. 

Thanks guys....


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93+May 22 2008, 12:47 PM~10713173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be out there later next month. If you still have any I will get these cats orders on this end..  My other house is on the mountain.. I need to go pic My car up. ( uncle left ) I might have a juiced benz that will need accumes. Black magic from cutty of course..


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@May 22 2008, 02:25 PM~10713050
> *
> USE THIS PARKER ACCUMULATOR AD007B25T1A1
> *


I bought those and they're smaller than what most people use - .075L. Plus they have a 3/8" port, rather than 1/2" port that the other brands have, so I had to get some reducers. But they ride nice and hopefully they don't blow out ever 2 weeks like the shitty ProHopper ones. :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Comparison of accumulators: (L-R) Hydac, Parker, ProHopper


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

why is that parker so small, whats it intended for?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I believe that Parker above is a 10ci....mine for sale are 20ci (simialr size to the other in the pic).


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

i need those nuts, like the one on the parker in the middle where can i get those, trefive, i know u guys had those on bryans wagon. they were chromed where can i get those, i have the hydac accumalator on the left, i think the threads on top are the same.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

4pumpedTL (forgot your name) - I knew you wanted some billet custom ones I saw on SSM. You can contact Todd at the Interior Shop (www.theinteriorshop.com) and he can prob make you some custom billet ones. 

Derek


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@May 22 2008, 08:25 PM~10716633
> *4pumpedTL (forgot your name) - I knew you wanted some billet custom ones I saw on SSM.  You can contact Todd at the Interior Shop (www.theinteriorshop.com) and he can prob make you some custom billet ones.
> 
> Derek
> *


whats up derek, my name is bobby, remember back in the days, i came to az with mike the guy who bought brians wagon. we came for the aon show, had a freaking blast, dont talk to mike anymore but had heard he had bought the g35, the nuts that were on brians accumalators were those custom made


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@May 22 2008, 02:49 PM~10713182
> *Hardluck, I sent you a PM.
> 
> Volvlo - they are precharged to 350 (not 300), but I do see your point.  Although they do not have the valve, most hydraulic shops should be able to charge them at a higher psi if you wanted (with the plug).  I also prefer the plug as the crush washer on the valve tends to leak over time.  I went with 350 as that's the "middle of the road" average psi most people are running...
> ...



True you do have to wait for 2 weeks at least when ordering.... You'll sell them, its a fair deal, plus get them right away. CAN'T GO WRONG WITH PARKER ACCUMULATORS. I've never had a problem with the valve, I adjust my PSI all the time, depending if its a long trip or not, if so, let them down for the comfort, then once at destination crank back up. I'm talking at least 2 hour ride for that effort. But I drive a lot of far places..


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 22 2008, 04:29 PM~10713996
> *why is that parker so small, whats it intended for?
> *


IDK...Like I said, I bought the part # that Volv-lo has in his signature. The volume is half of the larger, more common style, but they work the same. :dunno: 

Sorry to highjack this thread. Def a good deal for accums. :thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

They are rated for 3000psi. The main reason they are the best to use, is because the volume is small, so no more two hits before movement like those big ones. Plus, its a 3000psi unit. They are made for INDUSTRY, equipment, long term use. And, if per chance you blow a bag, you have a year to replace for free..


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@May 23 2008, 11:03 AM~10719679
> *They are rated for 3000psi.  The main reason they are the best to use, is because the volume is small, so no more two hits before movement like those big ones.  Plus, its a 3000psi unit.  They are made for INDUSTRY, equipment, long term use.    And, if per chance you blow a bag, you have a year to replace for free..
> *


:thumbsup: They definitely do fill quicker than the larger units - It usually lifts on the first hit, or definitely by the second. I have them at 350psi in the rear.  So far so good compared to the larger ones, except I had to get 1/2" - 3/8" reducers to fit them on my setup as it was. I could have changed straight to 3/8" fittings, but I figured just in case one blows, I could always remove the reducer quickly and be back in action with a larger ball.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Here is a quickie video that I made to show how accumulators perform with no coil spring (if you didn't already know). The sound when dumping is the tires on the garage floor. Oh and sorry for the filthy car.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epXk2UqPVfw

I still have accumulators left. Hurry and order some from me before they're all gone!

noslammingdoors at hotmail


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

^
What psi are you running in them on your prelude?

Do you know anyone locally that can adjust the psi in my cce's? Mine is WAY to stiff. I assume they have to much psi in them.




To the top for a great deal...


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

What kind of car and weight do you have? I have about 300 in the rear of mine with only 1 pump and 2 batts


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@May 23 2008, 08:48 PM~10724686
> *What kind of car and weight do you have?  I have about 300 in the rear of mine with only 1 pump and 2 batts
> *



Its a cavalier, 2 pumps, 4 batterys. I think they have 350 in them all the way around. When I lay it out, and empty the accums, 1 click and it starts lifting, it takes big bumps good, but has that stiff bounce as im driving, and I cant push down on the bumper like your video and get any travel--seems way to stiff. I know its definately off, but I'm not sure if it has to much or not enough..


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2008, 01:29 PM~10713485
> *I bought those and they're smaller than what most people use - .075L.  Plus they have a 3/8" port, rather than 1/2" port that the other brands have, so I had to get some reducers.  But they ride nice and hopefully they don't blow out ever 2 weeks like the shitty ProHopper ones. :uh:
> *


glad thet didn't have any at the time I ordrderd from them


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@May 23 2008, 08:44 PM~10724658
> *^
> What psi are you running in them on your prelude?
> 
> ...


I have some of those now,how do they ride,still workin on my truck,need to redo my brake system,removing my abs system or relocating it,just waitin for that little $$$$ from the govmnt to get my batteries & other things


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by d.j.Lowlife_@May 23 2008, 11:14 PM~10725897
> *I have some of those now,how do they ride,still workin on my truck,need to redo my brake system,removing my abs system or relocating it,just waitin for that little $$$$ from the govmnt to get my batteries & other things
> *



Mine arent setup exactly right yet, they should ride sweet when its adjusted.

It takes big bumps like they arent even there, but bounces stiff just driving straight on the small cracks/bumps in the road. Seems like the psi is to high. Not totally sure. But they are definataly not adjusted right. Still trying to figure it out. When setup currect accums ride GREAT though.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

***For a limited time, contiguous United States shipping is FREE!***


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2008, 02:29 PM~10713485
> *I bought those and they're smaller than what most people use - .075L.  Plus they have a 3/8" port, rather than 1/2" port that the other brands have, so I had to get some reducers.  But they ride nice and hopefully they don't blow out ever 2 weeks like the shitty ProHopper ones. :uh:
> *


not to hurt anyones sales or anything, but i feel the 20cu. in. ones are too big. I have some 5cu in like ur saying and I like them, with coils, it doesnt drain your batts, you can run them on low voltage. i really feel 20 cubes is overkill unless you are coil-less then you need the capacity

edit; just noticed some others said the same thing.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@May 22 2008, 02:49 PM~10713182
> *Hardluck, I sent you a PM.
> 
> Volvlo - they are precharged to 350 (not 300), but I do see your point.  Although they do not have the valve, most hydraulic shops should be able to charge them at a higher psi if you wanted (with the plug).  I also prefer the plug as the crush washer on the valve tends to leak over time.  I went with 350 as that's the "middle of the road" average psi most people are running...
> ...



hey sorry i didnt get back to you yet, i cant afford them now, im sorry....


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Check out the new "Dukes of Hazard" style accumulator demonstration vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrW9vOerhXo


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt..


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

i just switched over from my old PH ones to these parkers and wow , it makes a big difference cant even tell im on juice .. thanks derek (trefive) he hooked it up i placed a order of 10 last friday they came in yesterday and i just finished installing them on my charger . i highly recommend them


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by d.j.Lowlife_@May 24 2008, 01:03 AM~10725835
> *glad thet didn't have any at the time I ordrderd from them
> *


From who? They're special order from Parker.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 28 2008, 09:07 AM~10753803
> *From who?  They're special order from Parker.
> *


hes talking about the pro hopper ones


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@May 28 2008, 03:05 PM~10755109
> *hes talking about the pro hopper ones
> *


Oh, yeah, TTT to buy these Parkers! :thumbsup:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

If people send me orders by 4:00 Pacific Time I can ship them out same day.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt for some good stuff


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Bump


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

PM sent...


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@May 19 2008, 01:18 PM~10687922
> *Please spread the word...
> 
> I have 80 available brand new genuine Parker 20 cubic inch accumulators available for sale.  They are pre-charged to 350psi.
> ...



*Money sent...Great deal on shipping too..Thanks Bro.*


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

What are the part numbers for those accumulators?


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@May 24 2008, 03:04 PM~10728968
> ****For a limited time, contiguous United States shipping is FREE!***
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

do you still have a lot left?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I've sold a bunch, but I still have plenty left...order 'em now before they're gone!


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

bUMP...


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*HERES MY SETUP. I RUN THREE ACCUMULATORS AND A SHUT OFF VALVE SO I COULD TURN IT OFF IF I REALLY WANNA GET SOME INCHES.*


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: ^^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jun 5 2008, 10:37 PM~10809490
> *HERES MY SETUP. I RUN THREE ACCUMULATORS AND A SHUT OFF VALVE SO I COULD TURN IT OFF IF I REALLY WANNA GET SOME INCHES.
> 
> 
> ...


i LIKE THE SETUP... bUT HOW DOES THE FRONT RIDE SINCE YOU ONLY HAVE ONE ACCUMULATOR FOR BOTH CYLINDERS... i WAS THINKIN OF DOING THE SAME THING... cUZ I DINT WANNA GET ANOTHER DUMP N HOSE JUST TO RUN TWO ACCU. TO THE FRONT...


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jun 6 2008, 12:03 PM~10812742
> *i LIKE THE SETUP... bUT HOW DOES THE FRONT RIDE SINCE YOU ONLY HAVE ONE ACCUMULATOR FOR BOTH CYLINDERS... i WAS THINKIN OF DOING THE SAME THING... cUZ I DINT WANNA GET ANOTHER DUMP N HOSE JUST TO RUN TWO ACCU. TO THE FRONT...
> *


X2 I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

okay then, please tell me your paypal address and the total for 2 with fittings again, and i will pay you a.s.a.p i just got paid this morning.


if you run one accumulator to the front it will most likely eventually fail. thats twice the weight on one accumulator.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you have paypal


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

By the way, I'll be in SO CAL next Saturday - a week from tomorrow (in "The Valley" in the morning, and in the "I.E." in the early afternoon). If anyone in this area needs accumulators then let me know and I'll bring some with me.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jun 6 2008, 12:03 PM~10812742
> *i LIKE THE SETUP... bUT HOW DOES THE FRONT RIDE SINCE YOU ONLY HAVE ONE ACCUMULATOR FOR BOTH CYLINDERS... i WAS THINKIN OF DOING THE SAME THING... cUZ I DINT WANNA GET ANOTHER DUMP N HOSE JUST TO RUN TWO ACCU. TO THE FRONT...
> *


*I GET SO MANY COMPLIMENTS ON HOW PEOPLE CANT BELIEVE ITS THAT SMOOTH. AND YOU WOULDNT HAVE TO DO ALL THAT ALL YOUD HAVE TO DO IS ADD A T FITTING TO WHERE YOU MOUNT THEM AND HAVE TO ACCUMULATORS.*


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*LIKE THIS*


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

*BUMP*


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wow dude, i got my accumulators today, that was quick thanks again!


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 9 2008, 04:39 PM~10832490
> *wow dude, i got my accumulators today, that was quick thanks again!
> *


*Me 2, Thanks for the GREAT service...*


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

derek, this is markus from new mexico. i need 4 of those, pm me with your info


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

*BUMP*


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Clean^^^^


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jun 9 2008, 01:20 PM~10831089
> **BUMP*
> 
> 
> ...


*Where can I get some chrome caps for the tops like these??*


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I can get those, but they are expensive (like $30/piece) since they come with the schraeder kit. It's almost just worth somehow making or finding your own...


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

YOU HAVE ANY LEFT I NEED 2 PM ME IF YOU HAVE THEM


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jun 9 2008, 01:20 PM~10831089
> **BUMP*
> 
> 
> ...


brians old wagon setup, one of the cleanest setups done, looked nicer after the accumalators were painted, fucking clean,


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

solowpaul -pm sent...


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jun 14 2008, 09:12 AM~10868578
> *I can get those, but they are expensive (like $30/piece) since they come with the schraeder kit.  It's almost just worth somehow making or finding your own...
> *


*Are they custom made?? Do you know where they come from?
Thanks bro.*


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

They are made by parker...they are "protective covers" for a valve should you have one in there. They can be ordered by parker direct.


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## jmcmurry (Jun 18, 2008)

I have been talking with Derek and his friend Jeremy most of the day today. I am next inline to get my hydros put in my 300. I can't wait. These guys are some of the nicest guys to communicate wit. The photos on here are what had me sold on themin the first place, but they are cool as hell also. If you need accumulaters, talk to Derek he knows his stuff.
Free Bump to the top. I am excited man!!


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

BUMP - Japanese Style


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*TTT for FREE shipping... *:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

*Bump* Supplies are dwindling, get them while you still can!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jun 14 2008, 12:12 PM~10868578
> *I can get those, but they are expensive (like $30/piece) since they come with the schraeder kit.  It's almost just worth somehow making or finding your own...
> *



i dont know if you got a ph setup but pro hopper had some caps for them at one time


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Thats cool, but I have Street Life..Thanks for looking out.  


Trefive...I called Parker hydro division and the guy knew nothing about the Chrome caps, do you have a part #..Thanks bro


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Big M - they don't come chrome. It's technically the hex protective that comes with the schreder valve "kit." I'll try to get a part #


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey bro what's the ticken on those accums. i will be needing 2 of them for my lac when i redo my setup again  can they be taken aprt to be chromed or do they come in chrome already?


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

sent you a pm, need 2 of them asap


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Tatt2 - good question, most people paint them as I don't think you can chrome them without causing some sort of damage to the seams with the heat from chroming (from warping). I've got them whenever you're ready

baghdady - PM replied


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jun 25 2008, 11:55 AM~10948683
> *Tatt2 - good question, most people paint them as I don't think you can chrome them without causing some sort of damage to the seams with the heat from chroming (from warping).  I've got them whenever you're ready
> 
> baghdady - PM replied
> *


not a problem bro how much are those?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

For 2, they are $190 shipped with the adapter fittings. If you'll be in the Phoenix area anytime soon, you can come pick them up as well.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jun 25 2008, 02:55 PM~10948683
> *Tatt2 - good question, most people paint them as I don't think you can chrome them without causing some sort of damage to the seams with the heat from chroming (from warping).  I've got them whenever you're ready
> 
> baghdady - PM replied
> *


they can be chromed as long as they are discharged first


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 26 2008, 08:17 AM~10954951
> *they can be chromed as long as they are discharged first
> *


 :0 i might need to do that. :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*I installed these accumulators today...First time I have used them and god DAMN my Lincoln drive's better than stock..No Shit.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

*BUMP* Because you know you need some accumulators...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got my accumulators today from trefive, hes a good seller and can be trusted, shipped them out fast. got here in 2 days.



oh and you can chrome them AS IS u dont need to discharge or do anything to chrome them, ive chromed 2 sets in past just drop them off as is


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

put my accs in what a big difference in ride quality. i will never go back to riding my vert with no acc. thanks trefive :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 02:44 PM~10688587
> *Your vaginia hurt? Get better springs..
> 
> No ..only euro's who cannot put springs on there ride or sensative vaginia's
> ...


 :uh: YOU SHOULD TAKE HOMEBOY UP ON THE OFFER AND GET 4 ACCUMES FOR YOUR TITS...THAT WAY YOU DONT NEED A BRA ANYMORE...


----------



## ExplicitDesignz (Jul 19, 2005)

Do they really add that much 'wear and tear' on your cylinders? If I were to go out and get me a set of BMH cylinders with the triple seals, would that make it pretty much, "worry-proof"?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I can't speak for BMH, but I know the PH compeition triple seals (come with poly-pak) have been going for years without a seal change on accumulators.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I have parker bladder accumulators and custom piston styles for sale
Oil coolers Liquid filled gauges and more....

I can also set the accumulators at the correct nitrogen charge for your weighted vehicle.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 10 2008, 08:10 AM~11053597
> *I have parker bladder accumulators and custom piston styles for sale
> Oil coolers Liquid filled gauges and more....
> 
> ...


thats cool but you really should make your own topic bro


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 10 2008, 06:11 AM~11053998
> *thats cool but you really should make your own topic bro
> *


 :yes:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Do they come charge or do u have to charge them


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Jun 28 2008, 09:44 PM~10972465
> *I installed these accumulators today...First time I have used them and god DAMN my Lincoln drive's better than stock..No Shit. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Pic plz :biggrin:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

They come charge to 350psi....pics of the acutual accumulators are on the first page (not of Big M's trunk) :thumbsup:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry to thread jack again (really)

But i offer accumulators (to shops too) that are charged for your specific vehicle and setup..

I use different sized accumulators bladder or piston...

The charge that you guys buy from the dealers is a set charge. Many people tweak it but its a guess. I have been working with an engineer to help make higher quality vehicle/weight specific setups.

Anyone who is dissatisfied with there current accumulators should p.m me

I can drop ship them..charged to your liking....

I also sell all of the fittings for them...
Discharge stations
Charging fittings
Oil Coolers
Faucet Shut Offs 
Many other 1 off and custom parts

Sorry for the thread jack..


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 13 2008, 04:25 AM~11076310
> *Sorry to thread jack again (really)
> 
> But i offer accumulators (to shops too) that are charged for your specific vehicle and setup..
> ...


thats cool but you really should make your own topic bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for reals . what part of that didn't you get ...


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

A good way of promoting your product or buisness would be to start your own thread! Jumping in to another thread and trying to sell your shit is just disrespectful. But thats just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jul 13 2008, 08:34 AM~11076854
> *A good way of promoting your product or buisness would be to start your own thread! Jumping in to another thread and trying to sell your shit is just disrespectful. But thats just my 2 cents worth.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jul 13 2008, 08:34 AM~11076854
> *Jumping in to another thread and trying to sell your shit is just disrespectful.*


Uh yeah...is this not common sense? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## jmcmurry (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Clairfbee, you are a douche bag. You were already told once to start your own thread. Now you do it again???? Stupid. I would never buy shit from you, the way you try to promote yourself is a joke.


"Douche bag, or simply douche, is considered to be a pejorative term in Australia, the Philippines, Ireland, the United States, Canada and New Zealand. The slang usage of the term dates back to the 1960s.[6] The metaphor of identifying a person as a douche is intended to associate a variety of negative qualities, specifically arrogance and malice. Douche nozzle[7] is a more recent pejorative which is roughly similar to Douche bag."


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks for coming to my aid man! :roflmao:


----------



## jmcmurry (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey man, no problem. The world is filled with these types of people. They should crawl into a deep dark hole.


Get a clue, MAN


----------



## jmcmurry (Jun 18, 2008)

oh yeah, peal away/ tear away/ scallops went out in '98, man.


----------



## luciferi (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 13 2008, 04:25 AM~11076310
> *Sorry to thread jack again (really)
> 
> Sorry for the thread jack..
> *


obviously not if you did it twice. What a dick. :twak: 


Trefive :thumbsup:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I will take your advice and start my own posts... 

I will refrain from calling you names like you guys did me.. Because i have more respect for people on here then to drop to the level of a 4th grader calling names..

I'm trying to help people out ..Which is what this is all about....

Come to my shop and call me names to my face if you think your a hard ass.....

26 Swinton Street Albany NY 12206....See how smart you are then... Hey while your here you can see accumulators charged to perfection....

Thanks for the guidence again i really do appreciate it


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

ClairbeefIII, thanks for the free bump. I have plenty of happy customers with the precharged accumulators that say that they ride perfect...as they will. Do you need some from me? 

If you're going to hijack my thread, at least give people your prices. Mine are $95/ea. shipped including the adapter fittings. They are genuine parkers new and sealed in the box.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Just so im clear......

I dont buy and sell accumulators to make a living..... I'm not trying to persuade people into buying something i have to offer over yours or anything of the sort...

I have accounts with distributors of many different types of accumulators, fittings, discharge blocks, pump's, motor's, cylinders and custom 1 off stuff... I used batteries from a hydrogen fuel cell in an accord install... flat batteries that look like car audio amplifiers 

I'm one of the guys thats actually out doing the research for you!!! 

Why would you argue with me?? I'm on here trying to help people not sell shit...

Just so you know i have been installing hydraulics for 14 years, I learned from one of the best radical dancer builders around.....

You will see my work as well as my clubs work... It speaks for itself


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Research for me? I've done hydraulics as well since 1993, I don't need your research. 

Can you please do some research on a painter? Your paint scheme on your civic is horrible.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

drama, drama, drama


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm trying to be a grown up here!!!!

It is an ugly paint job... it was done in 99 on a 2000.. I will admit it did come out ugly...
I promised myself i would never let my boy spray my cars or customers cars agian..


I think the best way to settle this is to install your accumulators...and my accumulators on a test vehicle.... take it for a ride on the same road .....Let the people decide 

If your down for a challenge big mouth.... I'm available any time...

Put your installs where your mouth is...

Global 
26 Swinton Street Albany NY 12206
Poor Boyz C.C


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trefive+Dec 3 2007, 01:29 PM~9363547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 17 2008, 09:23 AM~11110273
> *drama, drama, drama
> *


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

This is my last post regarding the drama (good call classic customs). 

I do prefer CCE over the Parkers...so? Reason being that the schraeder valve on a CCE is built in unlike a scraeder valve on a parker is crush washered in. Since these I sell are pre-charged and capped (from the factory), the scheder crush-washer isn't even an issue. You can read that a number of people who have installed what I've sold them are happy with the ride quality and the customer service I have provided them. 

As far a ride quality challenge, I'm unsure what you are looking for? If you see the video on the first few pages it shows 4 inches or so of travel, what more could you want? Also there are things that that effect the ride quality in accumulators other than PSI as you likely know. Size, the cylinders/seals you use, and even the type of oil you are running. 

I don't appreciate you coming into my accumulator thread and trying to promote selling your accumulators, I won't come into yours. It's disrespectful. 

I can agree to disagree with you I'm sure on a number of hydraulic related issues. That's fine, you do what works for you and I'll do what works for me.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 17 2008, 07:56 AM~11110862
> *I'm trying to be a grown up here!!!!
> 
> It is an ugly paint job... it was done in 99 on a 2000.. I will admit it did come out ugly...
> ...


send me some my way ill test them , i used many types and brands so far Parker are the best out there for me. while on the other hand trefive likes the cce and i don't its personal opinion . but if you want to send some my way to test out for a good price and as longest there not 12 inches tall by 5 inches wide im all game


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

by the way D how many accumulators do you have left, might need another order pretty soon


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

About 25-30 left...you let me know Abers and I'll be sure to ship some to you with a dead fish in there at no charge, haha


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jmcmurry (Jun 18, 2008)

Doushe bag, get off the thread. 
Send me a plane ticket to whoop your ass, I doubt you will, but it will need to be first class also. Those seats in the back of the plane are just too uncomfortable for someone like me.Maybe give me 3-4 days there to sight see in NY City??? 
Trying to tell people you don't even know that you are out doing research for them??? Come on!!!! You have got to be kidding me. Look at your car. Did you research "How to get 25 degrees of negative camber"? 

I will stop now. No need for the back and forth, as we know that nothing will come of it. If you don't want to be called names, and shown some respect... learn your lesson. Even after you were told to start your own thread selling all your bells and whistles, you came back on this one and advertised again. Hell, even your responses to the bashing were still implying for people to come buy shit from you. That is why you were called names. Your impression that you portray is that of a doushe bag, so I called you one. You were acting like one. Don't want to be called one? Don't act like one!!


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Your so mature that you say ok, ok, its over ..its over but you want to kick my ass!!

Im a man .. Im not some little fucking punk ... If your so hard ..Show everyone how hard you are...
Come here..take pics of you kicking my ass and post them.. I think it would be funny....


I like the negative camber and its only there when its all the way down ... Its unibody dropped

Grow the fuck up... 

I wasnt trying to sell any of your customers anything..... I dont need to ....

Where is your shop located?

Where is your car?

Im building a few cars right now and will have a bunch of them posted under the project build up thread... Take a peak at my work....

Global
26 Swinton Street Albany NY 12206


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

OK HOMIES enough drama lol .. back to the topic homie trefive has 30 lelft get em before i do lol


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Less than 20 left....if you need accumulators, now is the time!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 17 2008, 01:19 PM~11113000
> *Your so mature that you say ok, ok, its over ..its over but you want to kick my ass!!
> 
> Im a man .. Im not some little fucking punk ... If your so hard ..Show everyone how hard you are...
> ...


not to talk shit, but that is not unibody dropped, maybe raised strut towers and tubbed, but u wanna see unibody dropped, check out kevin whipps green civic that was unibody dropped,, laying front and back bumper on the ground, your front bumper is far from the ground.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 17 2008, 08:56 AM~11110862
> *I'm trying to be a grown up here!!!!
> 
> Put your installs where your mouth is...
> ...


im glad u admit it, but dam, i would invest in a new paintjob or shoot some primer on it, cant believe youve been dealing with that since 99, dam almost 10 year homie, time to step it up, or primer it up

once again im not talking shit, just stating my opinion. and if u wanna see some of derricks intalls open lowrider euro, if u have any, from back in the day, u see many art of noize cars, pimp shit back then and still now, u should check out a art of noize show, i drove 1400 miles for one, dam off the hook. 

big props to art of noize, for building tight ass rides, and being some cool ass people.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jul 18 2008, 02:13 PM~11122130
> *Less than 20 left....if you need accumulators, now is the time!
> *


whats up derrick, i redid the setup, went 2 pumps, instead of 4, liking it, miss the 4, but way quicker with the 2, think ill add more batteries and go back to 4 later, whats new in az, might need some accumalators, just waiting on this guy with the corolla, waiting for him to drop some cash, 

also sorry for bringing the shit talking back, but had read the last few pages of comments, while sipping on some grey goose, and just thought i would let, homeboy know what i was feeling, no disrispect to the topic, just thought i would come to some art of noize defense. cause yall is the shit.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOT TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT HERE FELLAS. I'M PLANNING ON ADDING SOME ACCUMUMES ON MY CHEVY FOR THE FIRST TIME. BUT I WAS WONDERING CAN ACCUMULATORS BE CHROME PLATED? IF SO DO THEY NEED TO BE DISCHARGED AND EMPTY FIRST? WHAT SAY YOU GUYS. OH AND ANY PICS OF ACCUMES PLATED AND WHO WOULD DO THEM IN SO. CAL. THANKS GUYS. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 19 2008, 09:58 PM~11130238
> *NOT TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT HERE FELLAS. I'M PLANNING ON ADDING SOME ACCUMUMES ON MY CHEVY FOR THE FIRST TIME. BUT I WAS WONDERING CAN ACCUMULATORS BE CHROME PLATED? IF SO DO THEY NEED TO BE DISCHARGED AND EMPTY FIRST? WHAT SAY YOU GUYS. OH AND ANY PICS OF ACCUMES PLATED AND WHO WOULD DO THEM IN SO. CAL. THANKS GUYS. :thumbsup:
> *


some say u dont have to discharge them..


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks for the support Bobby! 

I can't wait to see pics of the 2 pump. I'm sure whatever you did, it's amazing looking! 

When we have the next Art Of Noize show in Feb/March I hope everyone from this forum on the west coast come out for it. After all there is an award for best use of hydraulics. 

As far is chroming accumulators...I wonder if there was an easier way to just strip the paint and polish them up rather than going through the risk of chroming them? I polished them on the aircraft style ones you see in the setup below. 

Speaking of Euro Lowrider - I pulled a couple out and dusted them off and took some pics of features that I had a hand in.


----------



## luciferi (Oct 25, 2006)

Derek

what manifold is that?


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luciferi_@Jul 21 2008, 03:22 PM~11142033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im willing to bet its prob a old school prohopper manifold


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

You'd be right....PH it is.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

prohopper 8 dump manifold


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

thats what im talking about, got all them issues put a way also, tight shit there, i remember those, i was a youngster but remember all old lowrider euro mags, to bad they are not around, 



> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jul 20 2008, 09:57 AM~11131741
> *Thanks for the support Bobby!
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of the 2 pump.  I'm sure whatever you did, it's amazing looking!
> ...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

hey, my name is in one of those....


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

What the fuck are you talking about?

Shouldn't you check your facts first? The honda i built is indeed a body dropped honda...
Well as much as a body drop as a unibody constructed vehicle can be...









Yes the paint is ugly.... It was repainted and sold... I have not been dealing with it for 10 years.
I'm on here to learn and network .. so if you want to talk trash keep promoting negative attitude.

But it is bodydropped

It has a custom tube frame front and back
It has hydraulics 
Custom 1 off spindles
custom tubs front and Back
Custom rear control arms 
The Unibody is notched out like a minitruck so when its laid out the axles go through the unibody
Its so low the alternator needed to be moved because the axles hit it....

Get your facts streight befor you talk about something and someone you dont know

Its Uni Body Dropped ..If it was parked next to the limeish green one.. they would be just as low..
Both cars lay on the floorboards .


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

FYI, you can't "body drop" a unibody...you just cut a bunch of holes and raise the motor.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah Yeah.. Thats why i put Uni-Body drop the first post..


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

kevin whipps green civic is exactly as low as the one i built 

His has a lip kit on factory bumpers.. The one i built has none... 

If his is "body dropped" so is the one i built... 

Anyhow im building a 64 impala now so i will not have to argue about honda anymore...

Now you can knock my heavy chevy work!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Kevin's car wasn't really body dropped either, nor doesn't have the lip kits. His was cut fenders, shortened spindles, and rayne rear trailing arms, that's pretty much it. His was a real hack job (take a look at the trunk in his feature), he won't deny that...he even had to stall the car to turn it off, lol. It was low, and looked real good the way it laid out especially for the time. I remember when he first got that car, it had a vinyl racing stripe and racing wheels. I actually convinced him to juice it, way back then - and I knew very little about hydraulics then. Don't make me post pictures of his first setup, all of you would cringe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 23 2008, 08:13 AM~11156861
> *kevin whipps green civic is exactly as low as the one i built
> 
> His has a lip kit on factory bumpers.. The one i built has none...
> ...


i thought it was a 62



> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jul 23 2008, 09:19 AM~11157170
> *Kevin's car wasn't really body dropped either, nor doesn't have the lip kits.  His was cut fenders, shortened spindles, and rayne rear trailing arms, that's pretty much it.  His was a real hack job (take a look at the trunk in his feature), he won't deny that...he even had to stall the car to turn it off, lol.  It was low, and looked real good the way it laid out especially for the time.  I remember when he first got that car, it had a vinyl racing stripe and racing wheels.  I actually convinced him to juice it, way back then - and I knew very little about hydraulics then.  Don't make me post pictures of his first setup, all of you would cringe.
> *



well now you gotta post those "cringing" pictures


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Its going to be a 64 with the 62 frame...

I was wrong no lip on his civic.. but the front bumper didn't lay any lower then the one i did 








When i got this issue i drove the car into the garage and cut it up into pieces..


----------



## luciferi (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jul 23 2008, 05:01 AM~11156798
> *FYI, you can't "body drop" a unibody...you just cut a bunch of holes and raise the motor.
> *


Thats the truth.


----------



## luciferi (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 23 2008, 04:57 AM~11156789
> *What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Shouldn't you check your facts first? The honda i built is indeed a body dropped honda...
> ...


So I guess all the mini trucks that lay but aren't body dropped are now considered unibody dropped ?


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Cars and trucks with frames get body dropped or channelled
Cars with unibody or crumple zone construction have uni-bodys and are uni-body dropped


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

NEED PARTS BRO JUST GIVE ME A HALLA .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 23 2008, 01:27 PM~11160117
> *NEED PARTS BRO JUST GIVE ME A HALLA .
> *


NEED PARTS FOR THREE WHEEL AIR LOCKUPS JUST HALLA .


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

ANOTHER THREAD HIJACK?????? COME ON


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

:uh: I see this smiley comes in handy a lot on this forum :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

have anymore left?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

1938 Master, I have about 12 left.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jul 24 2008, 05:00 AM~11166307
> *,  I have about 12 left.
> *


:wow: hno:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Bump - love this truck (stolen pic)


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

**STILL HAVE SOME ACCUMULATORS LEFT*** Yes, it's juiced...on 22's


----------

